# Tail chewing...



## colton (Jun 5, 2008)

Bodhi chews his tail and constantly chases it, is this normal? I have always had Rotties with docked tails so don't know about tails. 

The end is looking quite straggly and I am concerned that as he gets older he may chew the feathers off. Maybe it's just a puppy thing, he is only 12 weeks old?

I have tried spraying the bitter lime spray on but he still chews it. Today I dunked the end into Tea-Tree Oil because it has a powerful smell and very bitter taste but he is still chewing on it. He will play with his toys or run around and then see this "thing" chasing him and decides it's way more interesting.:doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My opinion is I wouldnt worry right now. Bama was the same way. EEEKK something is chasing me and I cant understand why I cant catch it. He is now 1 yr old and hasnt done it in months.


----------



## Higgy (Jul 16, 2008)

going thru same ordeal with Trux. He's right around the same age. Not taking any hair off yet, but am worried he will keep doing this, though you arent the first one with this problem I hope Trux grows out of it too. He also like to put his feet and knees into his mouth, he dosent chew them he just likes to nibble a bit. There is no irritation, I think he does it just to do it!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If he's seeming to be quite obsessed with it, I'd try to interrupt it each time. Interrupt and redirect to a toy, etc.


----------



## colton (Jun 5, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> If he's seeming to be quite obsessed with it, I'd try to interrupt it each time. Interrupt and redirect to a toy, etc.


Yeah I have been doing that, will continue thanks. Hopefully as the others pointed out he will outgrow it but I will keep an eye on it.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Honey is almost 11 months and still chases her tail now and then but does'nt chew it,she also gets hold of it when lieing down and pull herself over backwards:bowl:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

This is what happens when they dont grow out of the habit. Tucker is almost 2 years old:



















Good Luck!! 

Tucker's been doing it since a pup.


----------



## Mary Beth (Sep 23, 2007)

Maggie is 18 months old and she still chases her tail, but not as much, I did discover that she is usually trying to tell me her tail needs to be washed b/c she pees when she's excited, then sits in it & wags, and everyone has to duck! Once we clean her tail or give her a bath, she usually stops chasing it. She even tried to jump on the couch once with her tail in her mouth - needless to say, that didn't work, but we all had a great laugh!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Diggin' up a tail chewing thread- Tucker is doing this, driving me nuts! We keep redirecting- no fleas, worms, hot spots, etc- he may only do it a couple of times a day, but each time he has a mouth full of feathers. It does not take much to really do a number on his tail. Any other ideas? His Tail looks like GoldenLover84 Tucker's tail.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Is he trying to get at the butthole & ends up chewing the tail instead?? Sometimes does with anal problems chew their tails, in an effort to get to their anus to lick/bite. Just food for thought. :wave:


----------

